
Teen hacker found bugs in school software that exposed millions of records - dmckeon
https://www.wired.com/story/teen-hacker-school-software-blackboard-follett/
======
dmckeon
> common web bugs in Blackboard's Community Engagement software and Follett's
> Student Information System, including so-called SQL-injection and cross-
> site-scripting vulnerabilities

About 5,000 schools, about 5,000,000 records of students, faculty, staff. The
teen had some difficulty getting anyone at the companies to accept disclosure.

